# Move 'Mark Forums Read' ?



## Crackle (22 Jan 2009)

I keep hitting this instead of 'Today's Posts'. Can it move down one? At least then I'd only get the Contacts popup when I made a muppety mouse click.


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Jan 2009)

Can't you just click 'New Posts'????

That way you get all the posts since the last time you 'marked all as read'...

Clicking the latter acts as a kind of reset button if you like....


----------



## Crackle (23 Jan 2009)

Yeah I could but the point is when I do it and I've just done it again, I can't easily see which ones I've not read.Try it.


----------



## yello (23 Jan 2009)

Just a mention, I use the 'new posts' option but I really like the 'mark as read' option. I find it's a great way of ridding from my list all of those threads I have no intention of reading. I'd love an 'ignore thread' option, that'd be my ideal.


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jan 2009)

It's amazing the different ways that people access the forum. It took me ages to figure out what on earth this thread was about, because I never, ever, use that drop down list.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2009)

Feck me!: I've done it again


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2009)

Try reloading the page and checking the links now !!!


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2009)

Admin said:


> Try reloading the page and checking the links now !!!




Shaun, you're a damn fine fellow


----------



## yenrod (28 Jan 2009)

Crackle said:


> I keep hitting this instead of 'Today's Posts'. Can it move down one? At least then I'd only get the Contacts popup when I made a muppety mouse click.



This kind of action is not good for your computer ! crack 

'hitting'


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Jan 2009)

AAAARGH, now every time I try to mark forums as read i open the stupid contacts window!!!!!!

Interesting to know that FM and Yenners are up late though!


----------



## Shaun (28 Jan 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> AAAARGH, now every time I try to mark forums as read i open the stupid contacts window!!!!!!



Erm, sorry, yes, should have made an announcement really.

I'll do that now ....

There you go


----------



## Danny (28 Jan 2009)

Sorry to be dense, but how do I mark forums as read in the first place?


----------



## Crackle (28 Jan 2009)

Quick Links, now the third option down. If you click it, it turns every thread to show as if you've read it. Very useful if you only want to see new threads appear but view all of the threads as opposed to just the new ones. Very annoying when you click it and you haven't read half the threads you were going to.


----------

